# High Loft Woods



## 65nlovenit

Having a heck of a time trying to find some information on this topic. What I'm looking for is the typical yardages for a 9 Wood, 11 Wood, 13 Wood and 15 Wood. Also would be beneficial to know what clubs the 11/13/15 would replace in the average set. Any assistance greatly appreciated. 

Del


----------



## BobX460

It depends on the loft of the clubs. Mine are more lofted than others on the market as some brands are "strong". My woods 11, 13, 15 are 32 degrees, 35 degrees and 38 degrees.
I hit the 11 135-145, the 13 125-135, and the 15 110-120 so for me that would replace the 7, 8 and 9 iron. My 9 wood is 27 degrees and I hit that 145-160. So for me that would replace the 5 iron. But this would vary by brand having to due with the loft of each club. Another brand I saw had a 19 wood that was 38 degrees so that their 19 wood would be the same as my 15 wood. I hope this helps. One great thing about high loft woods is that they land on the green like a butterfly with burnt feet.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Thanks a ton for the information Bob. I picked up a 7 wood towards the end of last season and absolutely loved it. It was my go-to club for the par 3's on our course (135 & 140 yards), but I really only had to use a little better then 1/2 power swing for those yardages. What I was looking for was a club to replace my 6 iron (I can't hit that darn thing to save my life) so its worked out ok. Was interested in the 9/11/15 woods just to see what kind of yardages were typical for them. I did manage to pick up a 32* wood just 3 days ago, and managed to get to the driving range, but this particular range has few if any accurate yardage markers, so I'm not sure how far I'm hitting it. I do love the way it gets up in and hurry and lands incredibly soft, when my course opens up I'll get a better idea how far she'll go. Thank you again for the information, I just might go looking for a 9 wood to round out my set. 

Del


----------



## 300Yards

I didn't even know they mad 11,13 and 15 woods!! My lord, I want some of those!!


----------

